# Is your fursona also your favorite animal?



## ~Echolight~ (Mar 31, 2022)

My fursona is a red panda. My favorite animal is...well, actually I can't decide. I love them all <3

But I do know most of you do have a specific favorite animal. So, does it match up with your fursona? If so, is that the reason you picked that species for your fursona?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 31, 2022)

Ducks were always my favorite but I didn't know there were so many species.  I wanted something that looked unique so I just did an image search and as soon as I saw the red-breasted merganser I knew that was the one.  That particular species becoming my favorite animal grew out of a 3 year quest to personally take a good picture of a wild one in person.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 31, 2022)

I love cats and I love bats, so yes. lol
Hybrid gang.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 2, 2022)

My favorite animals are lionesses, crabs, and doggos. So no.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 17, 2022)

Combination of meerkats and fossas  maybe jaguars and lions but I say it's its own species.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 17, 2022)

Ferrets are not exactly my absolute favourite animal (I am obsessed with parrots) but I have a pet ferret whom I adore. My current fursona is based on her.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 17, 2022)

I love many animals, but Lynxes have a special place in my heart <3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965359860329209856


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I love many animals, but Lynxes have a special place in my heart <3
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965359860329209856


I've been there before during a gradeschool field trip!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Ferrets are not exactly my absolute favourite animal (I am obsessed with parrots) but I have a pet ferret whom I adore. My current fursona is based on her.


Ferrets are very cute animals. Someone I knew years ago had a pair of those and I absolutely loved visiting whenever I could as a kid, they were way too much fun to play with.

Onto the topic though, I mean, what's there not to love?


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

My fursona girl is a Lamassu which is basically a winged guardian lion that originated in Assyria. 
My favorite animal is a snow leopard, though. Their chunky paws and huge fluff tails absolutely slay me.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 21, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> My fursona girl is a Lamassu which is basically a winged guardian lion that originated in Assyria.
> My favorite animal is a snow leopard, though. Their chunky paws and huge fluff tails absolutely slay me.


Same here! I think Snow leopards slightly edge out tigers in that regard. Though I'm a fan of any big (or small) cat


----------



## Darin Waller (May 15, 2022)

I voted for the third option because my fursona is a yes and a no. My favorite animal is the bear, but my fursona is a bear-cat hybrid. Normally depicted as a cat, but I like drawing her as a bear-cat too!


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2022)

Frogs are my favorite animal, yep. And I wanted to choose a nice looking species that I could identify myself better with. Nationality, and reserved personality, were some parameters


----------



## Weed_kangaroo (May 15, 2022)

Kangaroos were not always my fave animal, but for some reason since I was 12 yo i am obssesed with them. Kangaroos are the most badass, chad, great, intimidating, interesting and beatiful animals on the earth. Aussies are fortunate to have such wonderful and interesting animals in their country


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 16, 2022)

Darin Waller said:


> I voted for the third option because my fursona is a yes and a no. My favorite animal is the bear, but my fursona is a bear-cat hybrid. Normally depicted as a cat, but I like drawing her as a bear-cat too!


Like, an actual hybrid or a literal Bearcat (Binturong)? 
Because those are a thing and they're cute af







For the record I should mention Beardogs are also a thing. Or rather, they were, since they're now extinct. Say hi to Amphicyon Major, the Great Beardog!


----------



## Darin Waller (May 16, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Like, an actual hybrid or a literal Bearcat (Binturong)?


A hybrid. I did know about binturong and they're super cool, but I couldn't identify myself with them enough to make my fursona one.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 16, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I love many animals, but Lynxes have a special place in my heart <3
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965359860329209856


that thing would kill you without a ounce of remorse.XD


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2022)

Yes, red foxes are absolutely my favorite. Bless saveafox for giving me my fox fix on a regular basis.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 16, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> that thing would kill you without a ounce of remorse.XD


I will accept any consequences for snuggling


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 16, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I will accept any consequences for snuggling


XD


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)

Yes. I love house cats, although my favorite kind of house cats are black cats


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

~Echolight~ said:


> My fursona is a red panda. My favorite animal is...well, actually I can't decide. I love them all <3
> 
> But I do know most of you do have a specific favorite animal. So, does it match up with your fursona? If so, is that the reason you picked that species for your fursona?



One of...my other favourite animals are serpents. But my inner self is feline, so I have a built-in bias towards the kitties_. <teehee>_


----------



## LustiTea (May 16, 2022)

I love hamsters, but cats are my fave. So...no. he isn't. :c
I chose hamster for other reasons.


----------



## CuriousRabbit (May 16, 2022)

I wouldn't say rabbits are my favorite animal, but they're the ones I see myself in the most, so it made sense to me. I don't really have a favorite, but many, many animals that I adore. Way too many to even begin listing.


----------



## WeAreOneArt (May 16, 2022)

Lions are my favorite animal so I made mine a lion


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (May 31, 2022)

Hyenas and bunnies are 2 of my favourite animals! So that’s one of the reason why I chose my fursonas to be those species!


----------

